# hello



## tiger2000 (Mar 28, 2008)

just to say hi to you all and get that first post under my belt


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello to tiger2000!


----------



## morph4me (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello, and welcome to MT


----------



## hapkenkido (Mar 28, 2008)

hello welcome to MT


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 28, 2008)

Welcome and hello


----------



## Hawke (Mar 28, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 29, 2008)

Good to hear you did.  Welcome to MT!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello!  Welcome to MT!


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Jack Meower (Mar 29, 2008)

Greetings!


----------



## arnisador (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## stickarts (Mar 29, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 5, 2008)

Welcome!

Now to get post #2!


----------

